# What errands do you hate the most?



## dixiewolf (Feb 3, 2008)

I have to go to the grocery store today and I am putting it off b/c I hate it so much. Despise almost. Its crowded, cold, boring, I get hit by carts, everything costs too much, buying food is just blah. They play really good music though, lol. Anyways, grocery is my least favorite.


----------



## Saje (Feb 3, 2008)

Getting gas. It means I have to go out of my way to get some because my car cant run on nothing. And for some reason when I do my budgeting, I forget that I have to get gas so that eats up some of my money for other stuff.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 3, 2008)

my mom hates going grocery shopping... as do i. haha.


----------



## missmelaniem (Feb 3, 2008)

Gas

Washing the car

I wash my own car now because I hated the way that they did it at the car wash, but when I did take it in It was boring and stressful because I didn't want them to mess up my car lol

I am a slight control freak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 3, 2008)

Not really an errand i guess...only kinda, but i just got a letter sayin i have to renew my passport...which means i have to get a new photo taken...CRAP!...Also i hate going to the grocery store because ppl tend to forget where they are and think its GREAT to stand in the middle of the aisles with their carts and talking to their friends so ppl like me can't get by!! Arh!


----------



## Lia (Feb 3, 2008)

I hate having to go to the bank! THe worst part is when the person before you is with a stack 1-km high of bills to pay and he/she takes like an hour to pay everything. Haven't those people ever heard of internet bank?


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 3, 2008)

I guess I'd have to say filling up with gas or going to the bank. I hate filling up with gas when it's busy and crowded. I hate going to the bank when there is a line up because it takes forever.

I'm one of the few who loves grocery shopping! I get offended if my fiance or my family goes grocery shopping and doesn't invite me to go with them. I love good food, and I love to pick out what I'm going to be eating. Just last week I showed my mom what to look for when she was buying leeks and then showed her how to properly clean them to get all the sand out.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 3, 2008)

The errand I dislike is going to the post office. It seems like every time I go there is a line out the door and it moves so slow. Why is that? There are also like 6 windows and three of them are open. If there are 6 windows, shouldn't all be open if you know you are a busy post office?


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah, grocery shopping... I hate it! Only because the lines and long, people clog the damned aisles, and ugh! Yeah!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have to agree, mine is the post office. The lines are too long and it takes forever.

I also hate having to get something at Walmart. Usually there is 1 register open, while another 20 some are closed. So annoying.


----------



## KellyB (Feb 3, 2008)

I hate, hate, hate grocery shopping. I hate it. Did I mention that I hate it? I'll let myself run out of food before I have to go back.


----------



## Karren (Feb 3, 2008)

Well if ya didn't think I was a bit odd then now you will... I love running errands.. Any where, any time.. Doesn't matter... My wife hates them... But I'd run to the hardware for a new tool in a heartbeat.. Or the grocery store.. I always find something in the cosmetics isle!! I just got back from filling the propane tank, getting kerosene and washing the van!!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 3, 2008)

Laundry - the folding, hanging and putting up part of it only. I don't mind anything else about laundry.

I also really hate dusting...biggest pet peeve!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 3, 2008)

mm, I don't like going to the mailbox, it's right out of the way of everything I might need to visit.

I don't mind grocery shopping at all, but I guess that's because I don't have to do it very often. My bf NEVER checks what we already have at home first though and it drives me crazy that he doesn't check and we end up buying heaps of stuff we don't need.

I really get bored waiting in the bank, I don't like going there much, but that's because the wait is so loooong, and there's nothing to do. Boring! also anything for uni, getting forms, asking questions about requirements, they always tell you one thing, but when you actually fill out the form the rules are different and they never know what they're talking about and it means all this aimless running around to a million buildings...

probably the errands I hate most, lol


----------



## Maysie (Feb 3, 2008)

I despise vacuuming/cleaning out my car. As a result there are tons of crumbs and bits of junk in my floorboard. Every week I tell myself, okay *this* weekend is the one I'll finally clean it out. But no luck so far. I'm just going to have it detailed. My fiance works at a dealership so he gets a good discount. How's that for lazy?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annia (Feb 4, 2008)

I really don't hate anything I do, but I despise my temporary job.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 4, 2008)

Vacuuming. It's just boring and loud and I'm lazy.


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I dislike cleaning the inside of my car. I like to do everything else.


----------



## SalJ (Feb 4, 2008)

Do you know what, I love grocery shopping. Probably because I love cooking so I love buying ingredients and never find it a chore.

I HATE standing in line in the post office for my car tax at the end of the month - so thank god for the internet, as it's so easy to do it online now.

I hate filling the car up with petrol, one because the nozzle is always so damn COLD and it freezes my fingers off and two because the price of petrol is now just freaking ridiculous. Even at the cheapo morrisons up the road it's now Â£103.9 per litre for unleaded!


----------



## KellyB (Feb 4, 2008)

Another one.........I hate going to get the oil changed in my car.


----------



## inertia (Feb 4, 2008)

I hate recycling. Why can't the garbage collectors do this once a week, or even once a month? Instead, we have to carry the cans/bottles/foam trays ourselves all the way to the collection bins near the train station, and we can only do it during the daytime because the bottle collection is a machine that shreds the bottles and makes a huge racket that would disturb everyone for 3 blocks.

I think this is probably why I gave up drinking soda. There are a lot of reasons to quit soda, but I really just don't want to have to make any more trips to the recycling bin than necessary.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 4, 2008)

Grocery shopping--would rather starve.


----------



## Solimar (Feb 4, 2008)

Hanging up clothes and folding them after doing laundry is the worst for me. I always stop every few minutes to just sit around -- it sucks so much.


----------



## Dianergy (Feb 4, 2008)

Oil change or anything to do with the car SUCKS...those places smell like fuel and tires. blech.


----------



## Jadeanne (Feb 7, 2008)

Grocery shopping at a supermarket for me, the bigger the crowd and longer the lines, the worse it is.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 7, 2008)

Getting gas, going food shopping and believe it or not I hate getting my nails donr. I feel that getting my nails done is a chore


----------



## magosienne (Feb 7, 2008)

grocery shopping is the worst. i hate it, there's so much noise, people aren't polite, there's queues. and of course, the price of food, especially veggies and fruits (for the quality it's really driving me mad).

i also hate the post office. like Mari said, there's only 2 windows opened of the 4 in my post office, and worse, they're specialised ! like it would make us buy time.

i will also vent a bit about my townhall. i can't believe the amount of paperwork i have to do just to change my identity card (it's always valid in France, but if you travel outside, it's valid for 10 years). they're even asking for stuff some other cities won't ask for. whatever, i'm not doing anything until we have moved out of here.


----------



## lummerz (Feb 7, 2008)

i used to hate grocery shopping, post office and banks..but now i don't mind because i always go really early in the morning .right after they open...there are no lines and no annoying people to get in your way.

so..no ..i guess there's no errands i hate as long as it timed correctly.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with Solimar!

I don't do my own laundry, but I do have to put it away and it sucks.


----------



## Revised (Feb 8, 2008)

Vacuuming, going to the doctor and dentist.


----------



## peachface (Feb 8, 2008)

I suck at putting things away... Like clothes, dishes, anything! I hate it. I usually end up just piling them all.

I don't mind going grocery shopping but I don't like having to carry all the grocery bags by myself if I go shopping by myself.


----------



## nics1972 (Feb 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *PerfectMistake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Laundry - the folding, hanging and putting up part of it only. I don't mind anything else about laundry.
I also really hate dusting...biggest pet peeve!

You nailed it for me. Laundy - the sorting, putting it away part. Ugh. And grocery shopping. Oh, and cleaning house..


----------



## laurie_lu (Feb 10, 2008)

Grocery shopping.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 10, 2008)

Washing the car and keeping the inside clean. Putting stuff away.


----------



## KDMAMA (Feb 10, 2008)

yep, grocery store! HATE IT unless I am running for one thing!


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL It doesn't matter to me. If I _have _to do it, I hate it.

When I don't feel obligated or rushed, I enjoy grocery shopping and running most errands.


----------



## SukiBelle (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Grocery shopping--would rather starve. there's a service from Stop and Shop called 'Pea Pod' where you shop online and they deliver...sounds like it would be perfect for you!
I don't do any of it anymore...my 'boy toy' is trained well


----------



## donna1985 (Feb 14, 2008)

supermarket shopping is such a bore and also unpacking everything when you get home.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 15, 2008)

I hate cleaning the bath, our shower is over our bath and it gets dirty often, its a corner spa bath too and its big, can only clean it by getting in it. I think its pretty boring hanging out clothes on the line too.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 16, 2008)

DRIVING!! anywhere in HOUSTON!

I've never hated it more. It's like ppl don't understand how to drive. Or staying between the lines, or indicating. Or being courteous. Bah!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 17, 2008)

supermarkets. o.m.g.

i hate them so much so i go almost every day lol. cos then i'm only there for a few mins grabbing one or two things which i can deal with a lot better than spending an hour fighting through carts that people have abandoned in the middle of an aisle so they can wander off and look at something, kids screaming, there is always some couple eating each others faces in the middle of an aisle somewhere oblivious to the rest of the world trying to get past them, and i cant be bothered piling loads of things into the cart, then piling it all back out again at the check out, then piling it all into bags. boooooo-riiiiiingggg!!!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Keeping my car clean..inside and out!!


----------



## vickih (Feb 19, 2008)

if you want to get me in a bad mood, just ask me to go grocery shopping.

C-A-N-N-O-T stand it. hehe


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 19, 2008)

Making inquiries over the phone for anything, especially when you have to chase around for the person! Also I guess, standing in lines, like at the bank or post office.


----------



## xbabygirl (Feb 23, 2008)

I hate putting gas in. Sometimes I'll just drive on E for a couple of days until I force myself to pump gas in. My boyfriend always gets on my case for it.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't mind errands because I like watching people but my least fav is standing in line at the post office.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 8, 2008)

I actually enjoy running errands and going grocery shoping because I always do them with my husband and the reason why we do everything together is because I refuse to drive. I hate driving.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 12, 2008)

Hate going to the DMV! That place is always crowded and your in there for like 10 hours

Dusting!! Can't stand it!!


----------

